# Sticker on Easton Ascent



## wang_chung (Jul 7, 2005)

Is the sticker easily removable? I'm thinking about buying this wheelset but I'm not too keen on the red graphics.


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

wang_chung said:


> Is the sticker easily removable? I'm thinking about buying this wheelset but I'm not too keen on the red graphics.


I removed the decals on my Bonti Race Lites using a hair dryer and then carefully peeled them off. The heat will make them all soft and the adhesive gets less sticky, making them pretty easy to remove.


----------

